# New Fish Suggestions



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello everyone, please advise a good fish to add to my 29G tank. Here are the specs

29G
2 German Blue Rams (about 1.5 inches now, bought as babies)
1 Siamese Algae Eater (about 2.5 inches)
3 Schwarts Cory Cats

Any ideas on a tank mate or two? I had a dwarf gourami in there but I put him in my other 16G tank which is fine now so I don't need another gourami.

I don't like super tiny neon schooling fish so please omit that, and omit livebearers like guppies also.

I was thinking of a couple of Bolivian Rams but I am concerned about their behavior with my german blues. Perhaps just ONE bolivian ram?

I heard that krib is a pretty docile fish to live in there so let me know if that would be OK also. I will provide a pic of what my current tank looks like.

edit i put the wrong pic up i have a newer one here it is,


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

i bought 3 blue rams 2 days ago, and when i did i also enquired about the kribs (they were albino but i dont think thatll matter) and was told that they would also be quite peaceful in my tank unless they started to breed

and nice tank btw, i like the big feature in the middle


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i dunno, if your a big fish fan and not small schooling fish i would maybe go with krib rather than the bolivian ram, make sure you have lots of caves for the krib, at best 3 caves per krib so they wont fight over the "best" cave.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

juliewiegand said:


> i bought 3 blue rams 2 days ago, and when i did i also enquired about the kribs (they were albino but i dont think thatll matter) and was told that they would also be quite peaceful in my tank unless they started to breed
> 
> and nice tank btw, i like the big feature in the middle


thanks, i added some more plants, i used this mondo grass and it looks much better now. plus the plants i had in there have grown ALOT, especially that one in the back to the right, it is practically at the light now so i may have to cut it down.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

out of interest, if you go for a krib, would you get albino or normal ones? i thoguht the albinos were lovely when i went in a few days ago and hadnt seen them before.

excellent choice of fish so far imo. cories are probably my favourite fish, and i have only recently bought 3 blue rams which i havent yet got over obsessing about. i love the way they move. they seem to stop so instantly. all my other fish float along with the current ever so slightly when they stop swimming but these seem to have some extra breaking mechanism. i could watch them for hours


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

I got a krib. he is so cool looking and he has this big red belly. so far he is getting along fine, thanks for all the advice!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

You're going to have to replace that mondo grass every couple of months. Not an aquatic plant. See if you can find some vallisnera or Hairgrass or giant saggitaria or narrow leafed sword - those will grow over time rather than dying.

With the sand bottom, if you planted up one corner of the tank, say over by the heater, with lots of stem plants, you might could get a spiney eel or two. They'd hang out up in the the plants as much as down the sand if you gave them a nice thickly planted section to hang in.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

tophat665 said:


> You're going to have to replace that mondo grass every couple of months. Not an aquatic plant. See if you can find some vallisnera or Hairgrass or giant saggitaria or narrow leafed sword - those will grow over time rather than dying.
> 
> With the sand bottom, if you planted up one corner of the tank, say over by the heater, with lots of stem plants, you might could get a spiney eel or two. They'd hang out up in the the plants as much as down the sand if you gave them a nice thickly planted section to hang in.


man that sucks but yah, they are turning yellow already.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mvirata said:


> I got a krib. he is so cool looking and he has this big red belly. so far he is getting along fine, thanks for all the advice!


But this sounds like a female, Mvirata.:squint: Got a picture?:mrgreen:


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm sorry but these are the best I can come up with. He/She moves too fast and my camera sucks BAD. 

I would not have even posted these but I took over 50 pics and it took me a half hour so you have to love it cuz i did my best.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

Blue said:


> mvirata said:
> 
> 
> > I got a krib. he is so cool looking and he has this big red belly. so far he is getting along fine, thanks for all the advice!
> ...


Incidentally the blue ram I picked out is very pinkish. All the other blue rams at the LFS did not look like her. Is it possible that the red belly pinkish fish I am picking are females? I thought it so but I never confirmed it with anyone.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mvirata said:


> Incidentally the blue ram I picked out is very pinkish. All the other blue rams at the LFS did not look like her. Is it possible that the red belly pinkish fish I am picking are females? I thought it so but I never confirmed it with anyone.


Your blue ram is a female and so is your krib. Lovely fish.

Male kribs are less colorful, often with violet spot on their bellies.


----------



## mvirata (Feb 10, 2007)

Blue said:


> mvirata said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally the blue ram I picked out is very pinkish. All the other blue rams at the LFS did not look like her. Is it possible that the red belly pinkish fish I am picking are females? I thought it so but I never confirmed it with anyone.
> ...


All the girls in the tank say HOOooo! Cool, I got females.
I'm getting a boy in there.


----------

